# [Freeware] DockColor



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2007)

DockColor permet de changer la couleur du plateau translucide du Dock de Leopard. On choisit la couleur dans la palette système et le changement se fait d'un simple clic.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Génial merci encore !


----------



## desertea (8 Novembre 2007)

J'ai testé ce petit soft, il est en effet très sympa !!
Cependant une petite question.
Je ne sais pas si c'est depuis sont installation, mais maintenant quand je télécharge un fichier il ne vient plus automatiquement dans le dossier "téléchargement" du dock mais sur le bureau ?

Peut être un paramètrage ?


----------



## oohTONY (8 Novembre 2007)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tumb."
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

desertea a dit:


> J'ai testé ce petit soft, il est en effet très sympa !!
> Cependant une petite question.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est depuis sont installation, mais maintenant quand je télécharge un fichier il ne vient plus automatiquement dans le dossier "téléchargement" du dock mais sur le bureau ?
> 
> Peut être un paramètrage ?



Dans les préférences de Safari c'est toujours bien le dossier "Téléchargements" qui est sélectionné ou bien le dossier "Bureau" ?


----------



## desertea (8 Novembre 2007)

Tu veux dire que cela fonctionne uniquement avec Safari ?
Si je télécharge un fichier avec Firefox il ira sur le bureau ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Tu peux choisir la destination de tes téléchargements sur tous les navigateurs !


----------



## desertea (8 Novembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux choisir la destination de tes téléchargements sur tous les navigateurs !



Oui merci, en effet j'ai trouvé aussi concernant Firefox.


----------



## chester13 (10 Novembre 2009)

comment revenir au dock d origine?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

Avec CandyBar par exemple.


----------

